

An implementation of the Ambiguous Operator (Amb) in JavaScript - mckoss
http://wiki.pageforest.com/#js-patterns/amb

======
mckoss
Found a nice solution for multi-processors:

<http://u.go2.me/4Kx>

------
mckoss
I'm working on extending the example to allow for use of Web Workers.

